# Just purchased the "MARINE Officer Bronze"



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I missed out on the limited edition bronze that came out late last year, so was happy to get the email informing me that a non-limited model would be coming out in 2013. Got the follow up email today announcing that it was available, and ordered shortly thereafter.

I like the look of the new model. I think the leather band will compliment the case as it develops a patina. Looking forward to having this one on my wrist!

MARINE Officer Bronze - Chronographen - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations. Looking forward to the pics upon its arrival.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

you'll Love the Rich Yellow Bronzo Case on this Watch.. 
well at least for a long while till it starts to Patina to Green & Brown.. then the Strap will completely round up it's Beauty. :-!


----------



## tenchi73 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, New marine seriese have been designed easy to change different straps. 
But the price seems to be not good any more


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Love the gold trim hands and a green dial looks great on bronze.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

tenchi73 said:


> Yeah, New marine seriese have been designed easy to change different straps.
> But the price seems to be not good any more


Not sure what type of chronographs you're used to buying, or bronze-cased watches for that matter, but in my experience this watch is a bargain.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Uwe W. said:


> Not sure what type of chronographs you're used to buying, or bronze-cased watches for that matter, but in my experience this watch is a bargain.


I have to agree with this statement. This thing is a great price. Just wish I could part with the money to get one this weekend.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know the bronze composition - Cu or Al blend?


----------



## ar10 (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Anyone know the bronze composition - Cu or Al blend?


Bronze is an alloy of Cu and Sn (copper and tin). It can contain other metals, such as Al, Mn, Si, according to the desired properties of the end product.
I suspect that the alloy used for this watch is not actually bronze but brass, a widely used substitution alloy. Brass is made from Cu and Zn, and is therefore cheaper. It can also contain other metals. The terms bronze and brass are used by most people interchangeably and only a few know or notice the difference. Brass has a little brighter colour and it is more malleable, which makes it easier and more cost effective to work with. The user of this watch is not likely to notice any difference, be it bronze or brass. The best scenario for this watch would be that the alloy contains a good part of Al, which would make it more corrosion resistant. This property would be a real advantage if the watch was to be used in a really harsh environment, which would be not good for such a nice watch anyway.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

ar10 said:


> .....
> I suspect that the alloy used for this watch is not actually bronze but brass, a widely used substitution alloy. Brass is made from Cu and Zn, and is therefore cheaper.
> .........


I reall don't see why a reputed manufacturer should sell a brass watch stating it is made of bronze. This BTW is against the law in my country. I suspect that also some German laws cover the fact that you try to sell one thing for another ...


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mozjo33 said:


> Looking forward to the pics upon its arrival.


I will try and post pictures. But there are so many better watch photographers and pictures of the watch already out there.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

ar10 said:


> I suspect that the alloy used for this watch is not actually bronze but brass, a widely used substitution alloy.


From another post about this watch, Triton (from Steinhart) said "No need to worry, it's 100% bronze and we made sure it is, by not relying on our case supplier to source the bronze, like others did, but by preferring to source it ourselves."


----------



## ar10 (Dec 1, 2012)

crkline2 said:


> From another post about this watch, Triton (from Steinhart) said "No need to worry, it's 100% bronze and we made sure it is, by not relying on our case supplier to source the bronze, like others did, but by preferring to source it ourselves."


+1


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Not sure what type of chronographs you're used to buying, or bronze-cased watches for that matter, but in my experience this watch is a bargain.


ABSOLUTELY |> .

.


tenchi73 said:


> Yeah, New marine seriese have been designed easy to change different straps.
> But the price seems to be not good any more


interesting observation. !! but Based on what :think: ? what are you comparing the Steinhart watch with ??
firstly, you're Not buying a Bag of Potatoes !, we
re Taking about a Fine Mechanical Watch here. and second, if you Take Other Brands and Compare their Prices to Steinhart's ? the Latter Wins.
just to Name a few:

* BENARUS Bronze... 1,300 $
* AQUADIVE Bronze. 1,700 $
* HELSON Bronze.... 1,300 $
* ARMIDA Bronze.... 1,200 $

besides. the Steinhart comes with a Chronograph Caliber, Vs a Simpler Movements on the other Watches.

Now , what do you Think ;-) ?!!

Cheers


----------



## dber (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks so similar to the Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo.....and for just a bit more than half the price. Wouldn't those who owned the limited edition feel short-changed?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

dber said:


> It looks so similar to the Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo.....and for just a bit more than half the price. Wouldn't those who owned the limited edition feel short-changed?


Looks similar, maybe, but I think you're not looking close enough; there are numerous differences between the two watches, size and the use of a sandwich dial just being two of them. I don't think anyone who owns a Special Edition is going to sweat it.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Similar look, yes..... Totally different piece, absolutely.......



dber said:


> It looks so similar to the Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo.....and for just a bit more than half the price. Wouldn't those who owned the limited edition feel short-changed?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

dber said:


> It looks so similar to the Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo.....and for just a bit more than half the price. Wouldn't those who owned the limited edition feel short-changed?


 Short Changed ?!.. No  ..

The L.E Marine is a Lot of Watch for what it is.

* The Multi Layer Sandwich Dial is Mesmerising. 









* and do you really Think getting the Watch Certified by COSC is for Free ??!. 
* the Vintage Buffalo MEVA Strap alone Cost 150 $ 
* did i metion the Beautiful Valjoux 7753 
* the Extra Strap AND Bronze Buckle that comes with it.
* the Special Piano Paint Finish Wooden Box
* and the Travel Leather Pouch .

if you Add all these up. the Price is justified ;-).

Cheers


----------



## jiber172r (Apr 4, 2008)

ar10 said:


> Bronze is an alloy of Cu and Sn (copper and tin). It can contain other metals, such as Al, Mn, Si, according to the desired properties of the end product.
> I suspect that the alloy used for this watch is not actually bronze but brass, a widely used substitution alloy. Brass is made from Cu and Zn, and is therefore cheaper. It can also contain other metals. The terms bronze and brass are used by most people interchangeably and only a few know or notice the difference. Brass has a little brighter colour and it is more malleable, which makes it easier and more cost effective to work with. The user of this watch is not likely to notice any difference, be it bronze or brass. The best scenario for this watch would be that the alloy contains a good part of Al, which would make it more corrosion resistant. This property would be a real advantage if the watch was to be used in a really harsh environment, which would be not good for such a nice watch anyway.


I hate it when people make assumptions. Triton clearly stated in the other thread, the following:



Triton said:


> No need to worry, it's 100% bronze and we made sure it is, by not relying on our case supplier to source the bronze, like others did, but by preferring to source it ourselves.


----------



## dmgreen11 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Beg to differ.....*

I don't think it looks anything like the LE, which is why I will not purchase it.

I think the LE with the sandwich dial is magnificent. I think this version is certainly nice and well worth the money, but not nearly as cool as the LE. If Steinhart ever creates this one with a sandwich dial at this size, I'll be in.

Darren



dber said:


> It looks so similar to the Marine Chronograph Edizione Bronzo.....and for just a bit more than half the price. Wouldn't those who owned the limited edition feel short-changed?


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Beg to differ.....*

I agree it's not quite like the LE bronze but it more fits the max price I was willing to pay for my 2nd watch and it's 44mm, 6.75" wrists are pushing it even with a 44mm. LE's sure are cool though!


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Beg to differ.....*



dmgreen11 said:


> I don't think it looks anything like the LE, which is why I will not purchase it.
> 
> I think the LE with the sandwich dial is magnificent. I think this version is certainly nice and well worth the money, but not nearly as cool as the LE. If Steinhart ever creates this one with a sandwich dial at this size, I'll be in.
> 
> Darren


I originally wanted to buy the LE, but when I went to order, it was too late. When I saw this Marine Officer Bronze, I immediately ordered it. While I agree the sandwich dial on the LE is superlative, I did not notice its absence on the Marine Officer Bronze until someone pointed it out to me. In retrospect, the sandwich dial would have been great, but its absence is not making me regret my purchase.

I am looking forward to letting this watch patina. I think the whole design, along with the band, and the patina will really make this watch a looker and keeper.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Marine Officer Bronze*

I just received the shipping notification for my Marine Officer Bronze, any other member has it in transit?


----------



## Todd5774 (Jan 12, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> I just received the shipping notification for my Marine Officer Bronze, any other member has it in transit?


Yes I received my email today, although I'm in Norway at the mo for another 2 weeks so will have to wait until I get home before actually seeing it in person, will have to make do with the wife showing me on Skype!


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Marine Officer Bronze*



Kilovolt said:


> I just received the shipping notification for my Marine Officer Bronze, any other member has it in transit?


Mine is to be at my house on Friday.


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks like its back ordered.... Yet to get a tracking #. Damm. Saw the FedEx truck park outside my shop yesterday and thought, " it's here!" Nope, just a delivery to my neighbours.. . Would be nice to get some communication in this regard but I don't expect it given the issues others have had. 

BTw how easy is a strap change on a Steinhart? Looking at new shoes already.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Changing the strap on the MO bronze will be easy, easy, easy..... Screw in pins for both the lugs & buckle.



Mikeycanuk said:


> It looks like its back ordered.... Yet to get a tracking #. Damm. Saw the FedEx truck park outside my shop yesterday and thought, " it's here!" Nope, just a delivery to my neighbours.. . Would be nice to get some communication in this regard but I don't expect it given the issues others have had.
> 
> *BTw how easy is a strap change on a Steinhart?* Looking at new shoes already.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Todd5774 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mikeycanuk said:


> It looks like its back ordered.... Yet to get a tracking #. Damm. Saw the FedEx truck park outside my shop yesterday and thought, " it's here!" Nope, just a delivery to my neighbours.. . Would be nice to get some communication in this regard but I don't expect it given the issues others have had.
> 
> BTw how easy is a strap change on a Steinhart? Looking at new shoes already.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


mine arrived in the UK on Friday, I had no advance email saying it was dispatched. So don't give up hope it will be with you soon!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Mine is spending the week end 50 km from here and is expected at its new home tomorrow around 12 noon (GMT +1).


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*My watch arrived today - here is a pic*

Watch finally arrived today. Looks great.

Likes:

The face is very nice - legible but also has a vintage look 
The bezel has a nice look and the tach's font is small but very legible 
Bronze - my first bronze. Looking forward to it developing some patina 
Band - stitching and color of the band are spot on 

Dislikes:

The band has a lot of holes close together. I hope they do not rip into one another 
Hard for me to get it off my wrist. Mean that literally. I go to remove it and the tang takes a bit of persuasion to come out of the hole.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: My watch arrived today - here is a pic*

I mostly agree with you but in my case I had an instant dislike for the strap, this one has to go quickly and a replacement is already in the mail. Too thick, too rigid and personally I don't like the fake used look.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: My watch arrived today - here is a pic*



Kilovolt said:


> I mostly agree with you but in my case I had an instant dislike for the strap, this one has to go quickly and a replacement is already in the mail. Too thick, too rigid and personally I don't like the fake used look.


Always open to new straps I have a hard time picking them out myself, but I like browsing through pictures of other people's straps and selecting one I like. I do agree that the strap which comes with the Steinhart is very rigid. I am guessing that wearing it will result in a softening. Kilovolt, I look forward to seeing what strap you get.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: My watch arrived today - here is a pic*

Most decent straps, particularly thick ones, are going to be stiff when new. Part of the enjoyment of a strap, at least for me, is how its character changes the more you wear it. A stiff strap when new can turn into a buttery soft strap when worn for a while. Not liking its thickness is another matter, but with this watch shouldn't it be about balance? A chunky, tool-like case like the one this watch uses is better suited to a heftier strap (like the original Panerai was fitted to). Still, there's no wrong or right here - just personal preferences...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: My watch arrived today - here is a pic*

Of course I did not expect a brand new strap to be less than very stiff but I am afraid that a 4.5 mm thick one will never become really soft. Also what crkline2 says about that difficulty in taking the watch off is true. 
But for me the real turn off is the worn out look which I can barely stand. So I ordered a sand coloured RIOS1931 calf skin strap which is practically identical to the standard strap that came with my Aviation Vintage, one of the best looking straps I have ever seen or owned.


----------



## ghoatson (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: My watch arrived today - here is a pic*

I just sent payment for mine! It'll be my first steinhart, so I'm pretty pumped although they said it won't be ready until mid Feb. Let the waiting game begin.


----------



## Lukusmckain (Nov 18, 2012)

ghoatson said:


> I just sent payment for mine! It'll be my first steinhart, so I'm pretty pumped although they said it won't be ready until mid Feb. Let the waiting game begin.


Hmmmmmm... You are such a bad influence.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

Still waiting.... That being said I've already got a Di Stefano strap ordered this morning. It comes with a bronze buckle too, I could have used the one that comes with the watch but I like my straps to come with buckles. Guess I'll get the strap before the watch, just like with my panerai I got last year.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Congratulations looking forward to seeing some more photos !


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Follow up on strap discussion*

I have been breaking in my strap the last few days by taking off the watch and bending the strap quite vigorously. This has two benefits:
1) the strap has begun to soften up
2) the strap has begun to take on an aged look.

I equate my physical massaging of the strap with breaking in a baseball glove. And while others like a pristine strap, I think I will really like the aged-distressed look of the strap complimenting the patina of the case.

The patina is developing slooowly. In the meantime, the watch continues to keep good time and the lume is good enough that at 4 am I can see the time.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Beginnings of patina*

Here is a photo showing the beginnings of patina.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Patina on the "MARINE Officer Bronze" after about Six Weeks*

Patina after about six weeks.

View attachment 981513


View attachment 981512


----------



## spookyeng (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Patina on the "MARINE Officer Bronze" after about Six Weeks*

Cliff,

Great looking watch, wondering how the watch patina is progressing now that you have had it for a few more months? Thinking about buying this watch very soon, interested in how the watch patina is developing. Thanks and take care.

Jason


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Patina on the "MARINE Officer Bronze" after about Six Weeks*



spookyeng said:


> Great looking watch, wondering how the watch patina is progressing now that you have had it for a few more months? Thinking about buying this watch very soon, interested in how the watch patina is developing.


Patina is an effect of environmental conditions, so unless he lives across the street from you, someone else's experience isn't an accurate indicator of what you should expect. Other than that, if you like patina, it's something that can be easily created without having to wait a long time for it to occur naturally. I have a number of bronze items that I artificially aged in a matter of hours that otherwise might have taken years.

Just do an internet search on aging bronze and brass and you'll see that you can create whatever effect you desire.


----------



## spookyeng (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Patina on the "MARINE Officer Bronze" after about Six Weeks*



Uwe W. said:


> Patina is an effect of environmental conditions, so unless he lives across the street from you, someone else's experience isn't an accurate indicator of what you should expect. Other than that, if you like patina, it's something that can be easily created without having to wait a long time for it to occur naturally. I have a number of bronze items that I artificially aged in a matter of hours that otherwise might have taken years.
> 
> Just do an internet search on aging bronze and brass and you'll see that you can create whatever effect you desire.


OK, thanks. I was actually very interested in seeing how his patina was progressing. I understand and appreciate that different locations will yield varying results due to environmental conditions and appreciate your input. I am looking forward to adding another bronze watch and I really like this watch, thanks and take care.

Respectfully,

Jason


----------



## gsxrboy (May 24, 2013)

I got mine a few weeks ago. Very happy with it after a bit of an ordering slowdown! Looking forward to seeing it age as it lives.

(First post)


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

ok but is the watch any good? impressions? good and bad? weight? mechanism and sweeping hands... how pressing the button feels?? any real info to say is nice or not beside what is made of????


----------

